# Winterizing



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Any tips for winterizing?

When would you typically winterize, relative to average first frost? It's mid 50s here do I think I still have some time.

I've heard @g-man suggest 2" HOC - does it need to be that short or is 3" okay?

I have a few bags of Milo and Ringer in my garage and wouldn't mind putting some down unless it's a total waste. Would there be any benefit to Milo now or is it too cold?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Any tips for winterizing?
> 
> When would you typically winterize, relative to average first frost? It's mid 50s here do I think I still have some time.
> 
> ...


According to my reading on here I would save the Milo for the spring. The use of faster release ferts are what is recommended. I just did my 4th app of weekly urea today. 
In the nitrogen blitz it talks about all of this. The winterizing is not until after the grass stops growing then you hit it with a fast fert.


----------



## sowmyans (Jul 27, 2018)

Any recommendation on fast releasing N for 2 weeks age grasses ? I have put Milo upon seeding (Oct 1st ). Would like to see if I can push the grass growth with some additional fast release N products in a safer way. Same case here, 50s in day time and 40s in night.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Mozart last year I put my winterizer down a few days before Thanksgiving. You're 60 miles north of me so maybe a week earlier if that.

We have plenty of growing left to do. Keep hammering N for another few weeks. We just need some sun here in Jersey it's been mostly absent. I would love for my lawn to firm up a little.

@sowmyans if you can find urea you can put down 0.25 lb N per week now. That would be 0.5 lb of urea per 1,000 sq ft.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @sowmyans if you can find urea you can put down 0.25 lb N per week now. That would be 1 lb of urea per 1,000 sq ft.


Half pound.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

@sowmyans if you can find urea you can put down 0.25 lb N per week now. That would be 1 lb of urea per 1,000 sq ft.
[/quote]

1lb would be closer to 0.5 lbs. Per week.


----------



## sowmyans (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. What will be the best way to set the spreader to achieve the 1 lb of urea per 1k sqft. I'm using the Scotts elite rotary spreader.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

Scotts Wizz is the best for urea IMO because you need to spread a small quantity over a large area.

What about HOC?

What are the advantages/disadvantages of 3" vs 2"?


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Maybe I should phrase the question differently. If I want my kids to be able to play in the snow on our lawn is 2" or 3" HOC better?

If 2" - is it dangerous to lower HOC this late in the year (will it prevent recovery or look aweful)?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@sowmyans set the spreader on the lowest setting that the fertilizer will come out. Make as many passes in different directions as it takes until you are empty.

Just to clarify, 0.5lb of Urea will net you 0.25lb N. 1lb of Urea will give you 0.5lbs N.

@Mozart one of the reasons to keep your grass cut at 2" for the winter is the prevention of fungal disease in the spring. Long grass will flop over and lay flat from the weight of the snow. This could invite snow mold. Whereas the shorter grass will be more rigid and tend to stand up straighter. The short grass will also be easier to gently rake in the spring so it can stand up and get the much needed sunlight.

Having said that, 2 to 2.5" is recommended. That isn't Gospel. If you want to leave it at 3, probably won't be a problem. If it is currently at 3", and want to lower it, you shouldn't have any issues taking it down half an inch or so.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

*edited to 0.5 lb of urea. Had not had coffee yet sorry for the mistake/confusion.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> *edited to 0.5 lb of urea. Had not had coffee yet sorry for the mistake/confusion.


Forgiven! Now get some coffee. You are too valuable here!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Scotts Wizz is the best for urea IMO because you need to spread a small quantity over a large area.
> 
> ...


+1 on the Scotts Wizz spreader. used it for the first time to Spread small amount of Urea this weekend and it worked perfectly. I was able to spread 19 lbs of Urea throughout 30k square feet in 30-35 mins


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I do agree the Scott's Wiz is handy. However, I only used it on my small front lawn and hell strip. My backyard is only 1,700 sf and I use my regular spreader.

Having said that, my Wizz no longer works. Tried changing the batteries....nothing. The terminals got corroded from rinsing. I also had issues with pressing the button and the agitator not spinning. Problem is the slot opens and Urea falls into the spreader and you unknowingly dump it in one spot. This happened right from day one. It's a neat tool but I will not be buying another. For the money I paid, it wasn't reliable enough.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Mozart said:


> Maybe I should phrase the question differently. If I want my kids to be able to play in the snow on our lawn is 2" or 3" HOC better?
> 
> If 2" - is it dangerous to lower HOC this late in the year (will it prevent recovery or look aweful)?


What HOC are you at right now? I left mine at 2" last year, 3" year before and so forth and kids were always in the yard playing in the snow. No issues with spring recovery.


----------



## sowmyans (Jul 27, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Mozart I believe you put down KBG right? If you're still looking I think you will be happy with 2.5" on your final cut. Last year that's where I ended up and creeped towards it on November. I think I started at 3.25" in beginning of Nov and went down 1/4" every other mow to end at 2.5".


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I have a few questions on winterizing and did not want to start a new thread. Hope you guys don't mind me hijacking.

I have a general 10-10-10 fertilizer that I will use to winterize at a rate of 0.5 lb/N per 1,000 square feet. I am confused as to when to do it. If I put it down after the grass stops growing later in November, won't that be too late and the ground will be frozen already? We've already had a light frost here in the Chicago area.

My hoses and sprinklers are put away for the season (maybe a bad decision, but it's done). Does it need to be watered in or will the first snow and subsequent above freezing temperatures "water it in" for me?

I put Milorganite down at bag rate on 9/2 when I overseeded and a starter fertilizer on 9/16 after my first mow, so my winterizer will be my last application of the year. I have some Milorganite in the garage but I don't see the point of putting it down now and the balanced 10-10-10 just a few weeks later, especially with newer grass mixed in.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @Mozart I believe you put down KBG right? If you're still looking I think you will be happy with 2.5" on your final cut. Last year that's where I ended up and creeped towards it on November. I think I started at 3.25" in beginning of Nov and went down 1/4" every other mow to end at 2.5".


Yes KBG but my mower only does 2" and 3" - nothing in between. I'm a bit torn, not sure I have the guts to lower it to 2" right now. Maybe I'll try a small section of the lawn at 2" and see how it looks.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Ahh. Understood.

I would not hesitate to go to 2" then. It will pop right up in the spring. @ericgautier @chrismar what do you chop your KBG to on final cut of the year?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Last year I ended up @3" HOC to end the year.

I was mowing at 2.5" HOC going into the "pause" (first frost usually), but for some reason I went back to 3" for the next few mows after that until top growth stopped and stayed at 3".


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have bren going back and forth between 2 2.5 and 3 inch hoc. Im at 3 now and kinda like it. I might drop it to 2.5 as its easier to blow the leaves off it with a lower hoc. I get a lot of leaves.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> I have bren going back and forth between 2 2.5 and 3 inch hoc. Im at 3 now and kinda like it. I might drop it to 2.5 as its easier to blow the leaves off it with a lower hoc. I get a lot of leaves.


I'm still at 3.75 (Summer HOC) right now. Will be going down to 3.25 (Fall HOC) next time I mow.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Ahh. Understood.
> 
> I would not hesitate to go to 2" then. It will pop right up in the spring. @ericgautier @chrismar what do you chop your KBG to on final cut of the year?


Thanks for the feedback. I tried a small area and decided it looked good enough at 2" so I mowed the whole front lawn at that height and I'm happy with how it came out  There are a few rough areas but I think it will start improving as I continue to maintain 2".


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@Mozart I've been at 2.25" since like mid-September at this point. I tried a few areas areas at 2.25" and 2.75" -- the 2.75" just always looked greener with the longer leaf blades. But that 2.25" HOC looks so good and clean. I've got a mow coming up tomorrow so I'll probably go back to 2.75" through Halloween then drop back to 2.25" for end of season.

TL;DR I think you're fine at anything under 3", but your lawn looks good at 2" so try to keep it there!


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @Alex1389 

2" has been my final goal since I started caring about the lawn. I didn't think I would make it this season - with baby grass I was forced to try. Glad I did!

Below is a closeup picture of one of the "rough" areas.

Does the brown "stall cover" eventually shed off or something? If not for grass with brown sheaths the lawn would look quite green I think. (Seems to be a fescue issue?)



Top down picture with sunlight (easier to see the brown undertone):


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Thanks @Alex1389
> 
> 2" has been my final goal since I started caring about the lawn. I didn't think I would make it this season - with baby grass I was forced to try. Glad I did!
> 
> ...


It takes at least a good day of rain & sun to get the green back it but in the northeast & midatlantic fall temps, the grass will revive & thrive quickly.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Remove the brown / thatch layer showing through next spring via verticutting. Help promotes new growth and helps get rid of the brown look showing through.


----------



## Lawnmower_Man (Oct 1, 2017)

The season is coming to an end in my part of town as well (snow flurries coming tonight).

I have to mow today, but do I bag my clippings?

I assume the answer is YES.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Mozart said:


> Maybe I should phrase the question differently. If I want my kids to be able to play in the snow on our lawn is 2" or 3" HOC better?
> 
> If 2" - is it dangerous to lower HOC this late in the year (will it prevent recovery or look aweful)?


I make my kids play in the street! Never on the lawn! :lol:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Trying figure out if I should do anymore winterizing fert. What do you guys think?

First frost has finally arrived

Here are my actions:

FRONT LAWN 
Front Lawn slice seeded(70 PRG/30 KBG): 9/25
Front Lawn Lesco Starter Fert: 9/27
Front Lawn Spoon Feeding .5 lb per 1k : 10/13
Front Lawn Spoon Feeding .5lb per 1k : 10/20

Back Lawn: 
Back Lawn Jonathan Green Winter Fert: 9/30
Back Lawn Spoon Feeding 1 lb per 1k : 10/13
Back Lawn Spoon Feeding .75 lb per 1k : 10/20


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I would hold off since it's all newly seeded. Go hard in the spring.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I would hold off since it's all newly seeded. Go hard in the spring.


Agreed. No more until after the first or second mow in 2019. The 1st Spring after seeding is as good a time to fertilize as the Fall.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Green said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> > I would hold off since it's all newly seeded. Go hard in the spring.
> ...


Thanks for the info guys.


----------

